# Most durable pin nock these days?



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I have been asked this question myself, years ago and at the time I had tested a number of different pin nocks. Bottom line was they all cracked eventually. The most durable were not necessarily nocks that I wanted to use (Bohning) because of how aggressively they snapped on the string. Next best option I could find was the then-new Easton "G" pin nock, having a little more material on it than the original Easton pin nock seemed to help.

For whatever reason, Beiters seem to be prone to cracking despite weighing more than every other pin nock. 

Is there a pin nock out there that I need to know about? I'm tired of finding cracked Beiters and having to toss them. I don't even remember the original Easton pin nocks cracking that much. Should I just go back to the G-pin nocks?


----------



## balkanboy (Nov 9, 2012)

Did you try "Heavy" Beiter nocks, I've had pretty good luck with them.

Marko

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## fango0000 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi John, I would try the newer easton recurve pin nocks (not the G pins.) 

I too was tired of beiters cracking at the base and heard Easton had new manufacturing methods for their new recurve pin nocks that resulted in really consistent batches. I switched 3 years ago and never looked back. I almost never deal with cracked nocks at the base and they only need replacing when I hit them. I do wish for some more fun colors though.


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

The current regular Easton pin nocks bread just as often if hit, but they seem to protect the pins way better. The last two I hit had no damage to the pin despite the nock being shattered.


----------



## UK_Stretch (Mar 22, 2006)

There’s some folks on one of the UK forums giving strong recommendation for FIVICS pin nocks. Haven’t tried them myself but they are much cheaper than Easton/Beiter. Notably the recommendation was for performance not price… and if it makes a difference it was a barebow guy.

Stretch


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Beiter pin outs in heavy material are very durable. I have yet to have one just crack. They are either nicked by a glancing blow or obliterated.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

balkanboy said:


> Did you try "Heavy" Beiter nocks, I've had pretty good luck with them.
> 
> Marko
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Nah, too heavy for my taste.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

fango0000 said:


> Hi John, I would try the newer easton recurve pin nocks (not the G pins.)
> 
> I too was tired of beiters cracking at the base and heard Easton had new manufacturing methods for their new recurve pin nocks that resulted in really consistent batches. I switched 3 years ago and never looked back. I almost never deal with cracked nocks at the base and they only need replacing when I hit them. I do wish for some more fun colors though.


That's good to know. I'll give those a try. I used the regular Easton pin nocks back in '04 with good success, except that I had to check them and replace them often. 

I will use heavier nocks if I need to for tuning, but in the interest of rest/plunger clearance I prefer to keep my nock weight light if possible.


----------



## fango0000 (Mar 16, 2011)

balkanboy said:


> Did you try "Heavy" Beiter nocks, I've had pretty good luck with them.
> 
> Marko
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Do you mean the "heavy" colors? (the opaque and not fluoro ones?)


----------



## balkanboy (Nov 9, 2012)

fango0000 said:


> Do you mean the "heavy" colors? (the opaque and not fluoro ones?)


That is correct, there is less choices, but material is more durable.

Marko

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

balkanboy said:


> That is correct, there is less choices, but material is more durable.
> 
> Marko
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


True, but you can't see the cracks as easily either, so it's a bit of a tradeoff.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Maybe it's me, but Beiter pin nocks are useless. They either crack or become loose fitting. I do very much like Beiter in/out nocks and use them when not using pin nocks. Pretty sure I've seen Brady using green in/out nocks lately. 

Pin nocks: Easton pin nocks work best for me. I like the solid snap onto the string, they stay tight on the pin and offer good protection. My experience is limited to Beiter and Easton (including the G pin nock) and the Easton pin nock is far superior imho. 

What I get for weights (all small groove and may have some residual glue on the pin used) Beiter pin/nock = 12.8 gr; Easton pin/nock = 11.2 gr; Beiter in/out nock = 6.8 gr.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Seattlepop said:


> Maybe it's me, but Beiter pin nocks are useless. They either crack or become loose fitting. I do very much like Beiter in/out nocks and use them when not using pin nocks. Pretty sure I've seen Brady using green in/out nocks lately.
> 
> Pin nocks: Easton pin nocks work best for me. I like the solid snap onto the string, they stay tight on the pin and offer good protection. My experience is limited to Beiter and Easton (including the G pin nock) and the Easton pin nock is far superior imho.
> 
> What I get for weights (all small groove and may have some residual glue on the pin used) Beiter pin/nock = 12.8 gr; Easton pin/nock = 11.2 gr; Beiter in/out nock = 6.8 gr.


Now that I'm back to using A/C/E's, I may have to try those in/out nocks. 

What's your experience with nock-end impacts with those? My guess is they would be 2nd best to only pins.


----------



## styks n stryngs (Jan 6, 2015)

I always thought the fivics/soma nocks outlasted the easton and easton g nocks, too.


----------



## Verminaters1967 (Aug 20, 2019)

Has any one try"ed or like the Black Eagle pin nocks, I"m thinking about trying them , 2nd do all pin nocks fit on any pin bushing ?


----------



## raisins (Jan 21, 2016)

i've shot beiter pin nocks hunter weight for years with a hunting weight compound bow and i've never cracked one unless struck hard by another arrow.....they have been very durable


----------



## bluedevil49 (Jun 22, 2012)

These are pretty nice, but a tad pricey. Essentials Archery Competition Pin Nock


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> Now that I'm back to using A/C/E's, I may have to try those in/out nocks.
> 
> What's your experience with nock-end impacts with those? My guess is they would be 2nd best to only pins.


Your guess is a good one. No idea about the material, but it seems softer than hard plastic, so the nocks absorb a lot of the impact. The weight savings is significant as well which I'm sure you noticed.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Seattlepop said:


> Your guess is a good one. No idea about the material, but it seems softer than hard plastic, so the nocks absorb a lot of the impact. The weight savings is significant as well which I'm sure you noticed.


Yea, I did notice. I dropped 10 grains of point weight and kept the same tune and same FOC. These might be worth spending time with. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

Another vote for the Easton pin nocks. Crack way less than the beiters, and the fit onto the pins is pretty good as well.


----------



## tassie_devil (Aug 15, 2018)

Not quite on topic, I saw Jake mention he can shoot a lower nock point with symmetric nocks - I've been shooting Beiter asymmetric pin nocks but thought I may get better sight marks if the lower nock point thing was generally the case.

I know this is probably a 'test it and see' thing, but everything I do has to be mail order and a couple of weeks wait so I thought I'd see what the general consensus was first.

James


----------



## UK_Stretch (Mar 22, 2006)

My personal experience is that a Beiter with the higher nocking point shoots off the same sight position as the symmetrical nock off the lower nocking point (2mm lower in my case). The combination of nocking point and nock shape leads to the arrow leaving on the same trajectory... within a few clicks anyway.

YMMV

Stretch


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

UK_Stretch said:


> My personal experience is that a Beiter with the higher nocking point shoots off the same sight position as the symmetrical nock off the lower nocking point (2mm lower in my case). The combination of nocking point and nock shape leads to the arrow leaving on the same trajectory... within a few clicks anyway.
> 
> YMMV
> 
> Stretch


Yes, that is correct. The asymmetric Beiter will always require a higher NP.


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

I personally didn't like the fivics nocks. The throat of the nock seems deeper than most nocks... maybe just personal preference but the Easton pin nock is the best for me.


----------



## Fly2High (Feb 25, 2019)

If I have a string that fits the Easton G pin nocks well, will the regular Easton pin nocks everyone is suggesting also fit the same?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Fly2High said:


> If I have a string that fits the Easton G pin nocks well, will the regular Easton pin nocks everyone is suggesting also fit the same?


That's a good question. I would expect both to be a .098" large groove but you never know.


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm pretty sure they are both available in large .098 and small groove .088 ... you just have to know what you are using currently to match string groove.


----------



## Fly2High (Feb 25, 2019)

sure but so many come in those sizes but they all do not fit the same


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

stick monkey said:


> I'm pretty sure they are both available in large .098 and small groove .088 ... you just have to know what you are using currently to match string groove.


I thought the Easton G pin nocks only came in large groove but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Seattlepop said:


> Your guess is a good one. No idea about the material, but it seems softer than hard plastic, so the nocks absorb a lot of the impact. The weight savings is significant as well which I'm sure you noticed.


To my eye the heavy material used in the heavy pin nocks is the same as the In/Out nocks I have and yes much softer. I was able to get top hat collars on some shafts I am using and then still get the In/outs over those. They have survived one catastrophic hit so far although the collar had to be scrapped.


----------



## cerelestecerele (Aug 5, 2019)

Fly2High said:


> If I have a string that fits the Easton G pin nocks well, will the regular Easton pin nocks everyone is suggesting also fit the same?


Not exactly the same, but definitely close enough to not need to re-serve or worry about. I have both large groove pin and G pin nocks, and I can tell which is which when nocking with my eyes closed as the different shape inside the ears changes the way it clicks on.


----------



## cerelestecerele (Aug 5, 2019)

limbwalker said:


> I thought the Easton G pin nocks only came in large groove but I could be wrong about that.


That is correct, and has been the case since at least 2010.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

cerelestecerele said:


> Not exactly the same, but definitely close enough to not need to re-serve or worry about. I have both large groove pin and G pin nocks, and I can tell which is which when nocking with my eyes closed as the different shape inside the ears changes the way it clicks on.


I've always liked the way the original Easton pin nocks snap on the string.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

I used Gold Tip HD pin nocks for a while and they worked very well. They are just kind of clunky and big.


----------



## 40n105w! (Dec 29, 2016)

I was looking for some white nocks to make seeing the arrow a little easier but Easton doesn't have them so I tried some Bohnings. Lancaster's ad for the Bohnings says the large are .098/.120 so I called them to find out if they were in fact the same as the Easton nock and was assured they were identical.They are not. The Easton snaps on the string and stays put. The Bohning snaps on but then slides up and down. If the .098 Eastons are a little snug you may want to try the Bohnings. - 40N


----------



## RafaelSchmafel (Aug 16, 2021)

I have never used pin nocks before, so I can not say which nock is good and which one is bad.
I have a question though, I have seen that Beiter makes so called "PinOut"-Nocks, has anyone ever used one of those? What are the benefits of those, if any?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

RafaelSchmafel said:


> I have never used pin nocks before, so I can not say which nock is good and which one is bad.
> I have a question though, I have seen that Beiter makes so called "PinOut"-Nocks, has anyone ever used one of those? What are the benefits of those, if any?


I think those are intended to provide the maximum amount of protection to the back end of an arrow.


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

I’ve been using Beiter pin nocks for years and shoot ACE’s; and never had an issue with them cracking or fitting poorly. When I shot carbon express nanos and Victory VAPs I had fit issues though.

I don’t shoot a high weight though, 37lbs on the fingers so that may be the reason.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

erose said:


> I’ve been using Beiter pin nocks for years and shoot ACE’s; and never had an issue with them cracking or fitting poorly. When I shot carbon express nanos and Victory VAPs I had fit issues though.
> 
> I don’t shoot a high weight though, 37lbs on the fingers so that may be the reason.
> 
> ...


That could be the reason. I'm glad to hear some folks aren't having cracking issues! I switched my A/C/E's to in/out nocks now and will give them a try for a while. The lighter weight allowed me to take 10 grains off the point and keep the same tune and FOC, but shoot an arrow that is 20 grains lighter. Should be good for field in the spring!

I'm shooting 44# on the fingers with a 32.25" 430 A/C/E for reference.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Coming back to this on some nock weights. I was playing with some arrows last night and decided to weigh the components. For reference these were Victory VXT so a .166 I.D. I am personally using the In out and collar at the moment.

Beiter in out (2-95X2) – 8gr

TopHat Nock collar (5.45) alone – 5gr

Beiter pin nock and pin – 17gr


----------



## lexel_martin (Sep 18, 2017)

Nobody here uses skylon pin nocks? I think they are comparable to the easton pin nocks but they are much cheaper.


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

lexel_martin said:


> Nobody here uses skylon pin nocks? I think they are comparable to the easton pin nocks but they are much cheaper.


I used them and switched to Easton. 
The Eastons are more durable. More importantly, when they do break, it's much more obvious. This means I'm not accidentally shooting a broken nock. 
The Eastons have a much more positive click onto the string. The Skylons feel mushy in comparison. 
That being said, I didn't notice a performance difference. And the difference in cost was considerable.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

All the money we spend on registration and travel for tournaments, the price of a nock - which is a vital component in terms of accuracy but more importantly safety - does not concern me at all. Even at a dollar a nock, I will spend less than the cost of a tank of gas on nocks for a couple years worth of archery.


----------



## lexel_martin (Sep 18, 2017)

Agree with the easton having a more positive click when inserted. But in terms of durability i found them pretty much the same. Although the setup was less than 40lbs so maybe that is a factor. I usually buy the fluo colors so it is easier to see if there are cracks. Same with the easton nocks.


----------



## zamani (Oct 9, 2021)

The current regular Easton pin nocks bread just as often if hit, but they seem to protect the pins way better. The last two I hit had no damage to the pin despite the nock being shattered.


----------



## MidwayJ1032! (Mar 25, 2020)

I switched to gold tip mini hd pin nocks a while back and that is all I use now.


----------



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

I’m finishing up my G pins but they’re really inconsistent in terms of longevity. Some batches have lasted ages and others no time at all before starting to crack. I think the Bohning Smooth Release will be my next main nock as they’re much tougher and fit servings made up for G pins really well. They don’t snap on aggressively for me and feel nice and smooth coming off. Less than half the price of G pins in the UK too


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

You could always adapt some aluminum speed nocks


----------



## Graphicmaker (Feb 20, 2020)

bluedevil49 said:


> These are pretty nice, but a tad pricey. Essentials Archery Competition Pin Nock


Just wanted add my ..02$ for the essential archery pin nocks. They are a buck a piece but they work great on my Easton Pro comps, and use them also on my gold tip ultra lights.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

Easton pin nock has the shortest “ears”. When I was gripping the string weird a while back I had wear on every nock I used except Easton pin. The ear was getting rubbed on my tab as I put the tab shelf too tight and curled my fingers too much. I’ve since fixed my shooter errors but still like this nock the best for all the reasons other people listed. I do replace nock and pin if I bust a nock. Sometimes the pin bends and it’s hard to tell.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

3d super nock
Beiter in out large
Beiter hunter large
Beiter pin small
Beiter pin large
Easton g small
Easton pin large recurve

I have but couldn’t find Easton g large and Easton pin small.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

Easton pin recurve large 
Easton g pin large 
Beiter pin large


----------



## Oldmantime21! (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## bluedevil49 (Jun 22, 2012)

Graphicmaker said:


> Just wanted add my ..02$ for the essential archery pin nocks. They are a buck a piece but they work great on my Easton Pro comps, and use them also on my gold tip ultra lights.


If I shot compound, I'd use these for sure.
After a few weeks of using them I went back to the Easton pin nock as it has shorter ears that don't ever touch my finger tab.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

McKinney nocks for me, never had any issues with them lots of meat on them, I personally like the deeper throat


----------



## bambam5 (10 mo ago)

I lose shooting my beiters, but If you are looking at something new I’d consider the bohning smooth release pin nocks


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

ryan b. said:


> Easton pin recurve large
> Easton g pin large
> Beiter pin large
> View attachment 7624442


I forgot that the shorter ears are the other reason I favor the regular Easton recurve nocks.


----------

